# DMR Exalt



## 86YotaSR5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Just picked up a DMR Exalt frame and am working on building it up for some urban, basically just something to beat on everyday and never worry about breaking. 

Anyone ever had experience with these or seen one in action?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

The Exalt has a geometry (16.5" seat stays) set-up for a 7" fork. It is fairly heavy and works great for a North Shore style hardtail.

It is a bit more than overkill for the street. Cool frame, I have ridden one with a 888 on it.


----------

